# th'E' kids win BIG at the East Coast Championship Show!



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

And some more shots from yesterday:
Angell









Wearing her pretty Neck Garland for the Champion ATH SHIH Mares 2 & Over class









This is one of the FFC horses that Buzz Moore bred being shown by his handler Nicole. He had 3 Mares in the SHIH Mare classes and I apologize that I do not recall which one this is  Sorry guys. If I find out I will come back and make notation.









This lil' gal belongs to a friend of ours Diane Duquette from NC. This young mare is Pony sized and ever so super cute! If you guys remember the lady last year that lost 3 of her mares, the mother and 2 full sisters to a lightning strike this is a full sister to the two she lost. Diane will be running this cutie pie thru the AWS Inspection we are hosting the end of this month.

























More in just a short 

Denise Gainey


----------



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

Paul Fritz taking a short stroll around the horse center just after he presented his Pure Polish Mare Margo for her Top 5 Award.









Paul presenting Margo for her Top 5 Award 









The incomparable Mr. Larry Jones presenting a lovely young mare for Laura Thomas of Ladamas Arabians. This mare received the Champion ATH SHIH Mares presented by Brittany Butterworh. Larry showed her Open SHIH Mares where she went Top 5 I believe.

















Another beautiful mare owned by Ladamas Arabians, a Khemosabi granddaughter, Khorvette









Kharizma owned by the O'Shannicks shown Open Stallion SHIH presented by Tommy Doyle of Willow Hill Equestrian









Mr. Larry Jones catch handling Shamu a Half-Arabian/Percheron owned by Robin Mountjoy who shows succesfully under saddle with his owner.









Not a lot more to post but will come back with the rest soon 

Denise Gainey


----------



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

The Half-Arabian/Percheron Shamu on the backside of the triangle with Larry. Years ago my daughter called Shamu 'Whale' as he was boarded where we purchased Sly's dam, Khami (Whisana Farms)










Hy Wynds, aka 'Storm' on the backside of the triangle with his owner Donald, ABN Member Hy Wynds.










Being stood up










From a different angle 










Being presented his ECC Reserve Champion SHIH ATH Stallion award










A few shots of 'th*'E'* Crew   


























Denise Gainey


----------



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

The last of the Woodie pics.....a few more of th*'E'* Crew 


























I have video too but that will come later as I have to get some rest before work tomorrow...Hope you guys have enjoyed the pictures!

Denise Gainey


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Beauutiful horses!  Were they all half arab/percheron?


----------



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

No most of them were Purebred Arabians...only 1 half-arab/percheron cross at this particular show that my husband photographed. There is another that shows on the same circuit as we do though...She is a gray mare  That is a gelding in the photos here.

Denise Gainey


----------



## DustyDiamond (Mar 18, 2010)

Your horses are gorgeous


----------



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks for the compliment. Actually only two of the horses are sired by our stallion, Angell & Storm. The others belong to friends and competitors at the show. But again, thank you! Most appreciated!

Denise Gainey


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_Congratulations to your son on graduating Marine BC. Welcome to the military family!_

_Beautiful pics and congrats on the horse show!_


----------



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

Thank yu VelvetsAB!!!

Denise Gainey


----------

